# Four to six week Charter out of Grenada



## Hudsonian (Apr 3, 2008)

I'd like to explore a longer bareboat charter-- at least four weeks, maybe eight. I'm thinking Jan-Feb, 2016. My first thought is Grenada but I'm open to alternatives. Do any of you have suggestions based upon personal experience>


----------



## hillenme (Oct 11, 2012)

I've been down to Grenada a few times bareboating. The windwards are great. In that amount of time you could see quite a bit. Just 7 days is plenty of time to leisurely make your way to St. Lucia. The way back to Grenada is very easy as it will be downwind (assuming winter/spring charter). Tobago Cays is a great spot to stop for a day or two. You have to make quite a few trips through immigration if you do a lot of bouncing back and forth, but I've never found this as much of an annoyance - never spent more than an hour or so on the process. Boat boys are kinda of a pain down there. There mostly harmless but can be annoying, especially when they are bumping into your transom trying to sell trinkets while your setting your hook. I'm not sure of an outfit that does 2 month charters, I'd think it would cost a small fortune for that amount of time considering their weekly rates (I always used Horizon).


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Agree this could be cost prohibitive.. re customs, one of the advantages of Grenada/Carriacou and the SVG/Grenadines is that you don't have as many checkins as you do further up the chain when EVERY island is a different country. However over that many weeks you'll undoubtedly get to go through quite a few as you work your way north (and back, presumably)

The overall costs/losses may be similar if you bought a boat there and sold it after a few months... that might also allow you to make a one-way passage instead of some sort of loop - in which case buy in St Maarten/BVIs/Antigua and sell in Grenada or Trinidad....


----------



## Hudsonian (Apr 3, 2008)

I'd like to explore keeping a boat in Grenada for winter use but I'd rather not jump in with both feet. A charter of a couple of months along with a week at either end to explore the boat market and facilities in Grenada would give me enough information to make an informed decision.


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

I think this is a good idea. We've charted down there so many times I've lost count: St Lucia to Grenada. For us at least, a couple of weeks scratches the itch, and we're done. As expensive as your long term charter might be, it's not as potentially expensive as committing to the place before you've tried it.


----------

